# Computer Games



## mac1 (Nov 29, 2002)

Does anyone else her like  Epic fantasy RPG's? Some of my favorites are The Legend Of Zelda:Ocarina Of Time (On the N64), The Illusion Of Time/The Illusion Of Gaia (On the SNES), Final Fantasy VII and IX (On the PSX) and Shenmue (On the Dreamcast). I am Currently looking foward to Zelda on the Gamecube and Project Ego on the X-Box. What other Epic RPG's do you guys like?


----------



## Archangel Scream (Nov 29, 2002)

Was always tempted by Baldur's Gate - but just didn't want to get sucked into something that huge.

Never actually played Zelda, saw it around, but never had a Nintendo. I did know someone who bought the system just for that game!

Considering buying Mediaeval Total War on PC though...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 2, 2002)

I have to be ultra careful with buying games - bought "Age of Empires 2" a couple of years back, and didn;t do any writing whatsoever for about four months.

That's not good.

I allowed myself to buy "Operation Flashpoint" in January, and spent the first half of the year engrossed in it, before realising I ought to start "Emperor". 

I had gotten so into OFP that I actually started learning a little coding and scripting for building custom missions. It helped immensely when it came to redesigning this site, though - I found myself far more comfortable with HTML editing and Javascript because of it, as there wasn't a great difference in the way the coding is used. 

Certainly more constructive than the four months I spent playing Doom.


----------



## mac1 (Dec 4, 2002)

Iv'e never actually played Operation Flashpoint, but it looks pretty good, I have been toying with the idea of getting it for a while. I too love building my own levels, I was quite impressed that Timesplitters 2 (PS2/Gamecube/XBox) had a level editor and I have currently been enjoying plaing through that. I Just bought Starfox Adventures on the Cube but have only put in a few hours so far. It seems OK but is not plot driven enough - Zelda will be the one for me I think. Eternal Darkness also looks great, I will buy that on payday, and its made by the people who brought us the Legacy Of Kain and Soul Reaver games, both of which are cool fantasy RPG's which too are heavily plot driven.


----------



## mac1 (Dec 20, 2002)

If there are any Zelda fans out there awaiting the new Zelda game on the Gamecube, then I have some spectacular new that will make your day. For those who preorder the game within a month of its release in America, you will get a free bonus game disc. This disc will contain 2 versions of the N64 classic The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina Of Time. The first version is simply the original version with higher resolution graphics (worth the money on its own!!!!). The second version is the much sought after and discussed Ura-Zelda, which is basically an extended version of Ocarina Of Time with more areas, dungeons and plot, what more could you ask for. There is only one catch, the disc has not yet been comfirmed for release in the UK. It is early yet, but if its not confimed in the next month I may have to fork out for an American Cube especially, That is unless the Freeloader is finally released.


----------



## mac1 (Dec 20, 2002)

A few bits of computer game news

(a) Nintendo have just released a statement saying that they are producing a new console to battle the XBox2 and the PS3. Its early days yet however.

(b) Rumours of a new Sega console are being banded about. As far as I can tell these are so far unsubstansiated, but if anyone can confirm or otherwise the existance of such a machine it would be appreciated.

(c) A huge one this. Nintendo and Sony executives announced that they had come to a legal agreement over the rights to the name 'Playstation'. The name, which was originaly given to a joint-venture CD rom based add-on for the Super Nintendo, was technically, a joint-owned copyright. Sony has agreed to pay Nintendo 10% of all past and future proceeds made off of the name. This ammounts to a whopping $2.3 billion in back-payments. Nintendo will allow Sony to pay the money back in installments instead of a lump sum over the next 20 years. However, Nintendo has plans for their new found source of income. They will immidietly finance a new game studio called 'The Artists Group' which will feature members of Sega, Nintendo, Namco, Capcom, Konami, Tecmo, Square-Enix and more to collaborate on projects for Nintendo systems, and exchange copyrighted properties. The first projects announced out of this new studio are a new RPG using various gaming icons as the central charachters, a new Smash Brothers game, featuring mascots from accross the companies, including Pacman, Megaman, Sonic, Mario and more, as well as a new Sega-AM2 developed racing game that will also feature multiple icons from the various companies. The final collaboration is the recently announced Viewtifull Joe from Capcom stuidios. Nintendo has also promised that completely original more collaborations between studios will take place in the future, but for now, they will be focusing on quality content showcasing the newfound bond between the various development houses. Contrary to internet rumors however, Nintendo has not as of yet purchased any software developers, and as such, all members of the Artists Group will be allowed to explore development on other systems of their own accord. This can only be good news for RPG fans, and fans of classic games characters.


----------



## Kilroy (Jan 2, 2003)

YEAH!  Go Nintendo!  Go Super Smash Brothers!  I can't wait to see that game now that they have the liscence to some of my favourite non-nintendo characters.
I love the characters and stories in the nintendo games.  I've always wanted to read a novel or something about covering the adventures of Mario, Fox McCloud, or Link.
I got the new Star Fox game for Christmas, finished it a couple days ago.  It's great.  Plays just like Ocarina of Time but without all the searching for hidden things.  Its good sometimes, but since you can't replay once you beat the game, everything is pretty much straight forward.  I missed one thing in the entire game, i thought I'd just go back and get it, since i knew exactly what and where it was but i couldn't replay at all.
Now I'm getting into Metroid: Prime.  Never been that good with shooters but I'm trying hard to get good at this game before i have to go back to school and all my gaming is stalled.

Kilroy Was Here


----------



## mac1 (Jan 4, 2003)

What is Metroid like?

I have read a few reviews and it looks amazing. I like the idea of having RPGesque elements in a First Person Shooter. Does it work well?

The new version of Smash Brothers does sound great, and it does seem that Nintendo are pulling out all the shots at the moment. I love the idea of having Pacman in Smash Brothers, and that Sonic Mega Collection game looks great. I bought a Saturn specially to play Sonic Jam!


----------



## mac1 (Jan 12, 2003)

Nintendo has still not confimed if the Gamecube Zelda bonus disc will be released over here. I might have to buy a US Cube especially  :'( :'(

Did any ever find any evidence of that new Sega console??  ??? ???
Was it just another bullsh** internet rumour??  :'( :'(


----------



## mac1 (Jan 26, 2003)

Some Gamecube News 

It would seem that the Gamecube is going online in the UK an awful lot sooner than anyone could have possibly imagined. By March this year, and 2 weeks before the launch of XBox Live, Fantasy Star Online I & II will be released for the Gamecube. Gamers will be able to take part in MMORPG (Massive Multiplayer Online Role Playing Games) from their consoles, a market traditionally only open to PC gamers (and fans of Phantasy Star on the Dreamcast). In Japan the game came packaged with a 56k modem at a reasonable price, Nintendo are promising that both the 56k modem and the Broadband adaptor will be available for the lauch of Phantasy Star. It will be a great Springtime for fans of Nintendo and RPG's alike. With Zelda looking all set for a May release we wait ...                .... oh how we wait.

 (p.s. does anyone actually read these posts?)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh, I read them! But I don't have anything more complex than a Playstation 1. My girlfriend mostly plays on that anyway - especially when I'm on the internet.  

I think she's after a PSII, though. Maybe a Gamecube would be better for the kids? I don't know - but I think the next thing we'll be saving up for to buy will be a widescreen TV. Then I'll consider other stuff.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 2, 2003)

Here's an old weakness of mine - Panzer General - old hex turn-based strategy war gaming - but on PC.

If you visit here you can now download Panzer General and Allied General. Very old but I find them fun. And now free!


----------



## mac1 (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyone played Elder Scrolls III : Morrowind, on the PC or XBox, I have just started it on the PC its amazing. A first person fantasy epic that lives up to its genre. It has some of the most ellaborate and vast realistic landscapes, that I have ever seen in a game. You can create any number of cool characters, and the game changes depenant on how you play it. You can become a guard, a wizard, start stealing, and then join a guild of thieves, the possibilities are breathtaking, just like the scale. If youve not played it - give it a go.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 24, 2003)

Good call - I'll keep an eye out. I've got to make sure "Emperor" is all ready for agents over the next few months - but after then I'll need a lot of distractions. Perhaps I can treat myself to a game for 2003. I've been meaning to watch for a very decent RPG game, preferably with very decent graphics...! For the moment, I'll let you report whether you have any serious bug problems...


----------



## mac1 (Feb 27, 2003)

I think you would love the Score, At times it reminds me of your Chronicles CD. It is very cool, and so far I have found no bugs, which is good.


----------



## mac1 (Feb 27, 2003)

If anyone here has a UK Gamecube and wants to play US and Japanese games, then now you can. Datel have just released their Freeloader import disc. You put the disc in and it unlocks your Cube so it will play import games, which is very cool. I am currently playing through a US copy of Metroid, which is great, and am eagerly awaiting the release of Zelda in the States. For years UK gamers have got the short straw when it comes to releases, now at least for Gamecube owners, it no longer matters.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 27, 2003)

Yeah - I just get so annoyed with the notion of having to download patches.

You buy a game - two weeks later the first patch comes out that fixes an annoying bug you found - but then affects gameplay.

One great thing about Operation Flashpoint is creating your own missions - and a terrible thing about it is that with almost every patch missions made on older versions refuse to work properly. So I've downgraded to a nice level and stuck my fingers up at the whole upgrade/patch concept. Shame, as I used to admin on a flashpoint site as well.

Really, I was always gagging to use a sword instead of a M16, tho'...


----------



## mac1 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Uber-Important Gamecube News*

Does anyone want a US copy of Ura-Zelda. It will work on a UK Gamecube with the Freeloader. I have been desperately searching for a copy for a month a finally found one. The "Link" you thought you'd never find[/url ] I just bought a copy for £30.98 inc. p+p. quite alot for a "free" disc I know, but anyone in the UK who has tryed to get one will know just how rare this is. At the time of writing there were 8 copies out of 25 left. I don't know if anyone on here will actually care about this, but I thought I had better mention it, because I know if I'd missed it I certainly wouldn't have been happy. Anyway, its there now if you want it, but dont expect it to stay there for very long !!!  ;D I'm delighted, I got a copy after looking everywhere for a fortnight.


----------



## mac1 (Mar 13, 2003)

I messed up that named "Link". Here it is the way I know how to do it  ;D

http://www.kingcube.co.uk/news.asp?id=49


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 13, 2003)

You've got an extra space in the last bracket - [/url ] - get rid of that last space and the link will work wonderfully!


----------



## mac1 (Mar 21, 2003)

ZELDA, ZELDA, ZELDA

My Ura-Zelda disc came yesterday - It is great. A rerelease of the greatest game ever made (in my humble opinion of course), what more could a Zelda fan possible want?? ;D

The answer is of course

THIS

Only a week left till Wind Waker gets release (in the states). I can't wait, I haven't been this excited about the release of a game in years!

 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D - Oh The Delight  ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

And to make things better, Link has been confirmed as a secret character in Soul Caliber II. Not only this, but you can also unlock Gannondorf, and even a Wind Waker-esque Cel-Shaded Link.

And as if that wasn't enough Zelda for you the SNES version of Zelda III is about to be released on the Gameboy Advance.

Thats a lot of Zelda  ;D

Am I obssessing again - lol  ;D


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 24, 2003)

Well, it sounds quite wonderful! Assuming you're into Zelda that it!  Sounds like quite a game, actually.


----------



## mac1 (Apr 5, 2003)

Well I got my US Zelda: Wind Waker today. Yipee! It is great. I can only describe it as an interactive cartoon, I have only put in about 4 hours, but so far it has been superb. Don't expect me to post very much for the next month! lol!  ;D


----------



## clareabella (Apr 23, 2003)

You just can't beet the Amiga for RPG games.  For years I was lost in a haze of Monkey Island, Monkey Island 2, Indianna Jones and the fate of atlantis, Beneath a steel sky.  Ah, no wonder I had no friends when i was growing up!  Discworld games were bloody hard and involved passing around prunes to obsure people, i never did work it out.  
I did love Utopia, and Dune which both involved building hospitals and shops etc. to keep the people happy and enevatably running out of money when i needed to build a generator.  oh the fun!
Hero's of might and magic is quite good too, that's on the pc.  I did like Knightmare on the Amiga, which was nothing like the TV programme.

As for Zelda, my only experience is the game on the gameboy. although i did cheat a bit with that one.  i had horrid dreams where i could eternally hear him jump or fall down holes.  Great!  The only decent gameboy game in my oppinion!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 23, 2003)

I remember the prunes bit! Only played a little of Discworld 1 - but the prunes involved taking them to someone on the toilet - who I think gave you an octopus in return! (Hey, don't ask me - I didn't write the game!)


----------



## mac1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Yeah those were the days - spent (wasted?) a lot of my youth playing Dune and Utopia on my first PC - a 386sx33! I never did finish Dune, that was one tough game. I never played the sequel they released a few years back, can't remember the name either (Dune 2000 perhaps?), might have to check it out sometime (after Zelda of course).


----------



## clareabella (Apr 25, 2003)

I was better at Utopia, sort of.  Dune involved a lot of Spice collecting I seam to remember.  I got pretty far, and then one level i couldn't handle!

As for Discworld:  It has the solution to the 1st game on the back of the cd for the second game, which i prefered!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 25, 2003)

> As for Discworld:  It has the solution to the 1st game on the back of the cd for the second game, which i prefered!



Ah - now that sounds more cunning than actually buying the help book. Some of those puzzles were just monstrously lateral.


----------



## mac1 (Sep 12, 2003)

Anybody played any of the Lord of the Rings games on the Gamecube, PS2 or XBox? Anyone know if they are any good? I saw a trailer for the PS2 Return of the King and Two Towers games on the Two Towers DVD and it looked quite impressive, anybody played either of them?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 13, 2003)

I was actually thinking of startnig a thread on the same subject - I've not played either, but the graphics look very good. Would be interesting to see how the gameplay is, and whether badly bugged issues were released in a rush.

Any takers?


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm so uncoordinated and illogical that I never got into this type of thing.  The first and last computer game I ever played was...sheesh now I can't even remember the name.  It started with a Z and I played it on my first computer, an Apple IIc (ah, the memories!).  It was an adventure game where you had to type in what you wanted the character to do - no graphics at all, just words.  Someone here knows what I'm talking about - help me out.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 15, 2003)

dwndrgn: I think the game you're referring to was called Zork. That was a _long _time ago


----------



## milamber (Sep 16, 2003)

Good old Zork Text Adventures.  There was about 6 of them before the classic Return To Zork, where they went graphical.  Anyone play the third graphical one in 1997, Grand Inquisitor?  Great game.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 16, 2003)

Are we talking about the era of Commodore 64s, Spectrum 48ks, BBC Electrons, etc? Oh, those were the days!


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 16, 2003)

Ah...Zork!  It all comes back now...'Abandon Hope All Ye Who Enter Here'.  Never was any good at that game, kept going around in circles.  Maybe that's why I don't do computer games these days either.  The closest I come is solitaire!


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm completely addicted to Championship Manager. Last night I was actually shouting at the PC and pointing at my watch because I felt the ref was playing far too much extra time and my beloved Celtic were hanging on by the skin of their teeth for an important Champions League victory. We won. Phew!!!


----------



## milamber (Sep 17, 2003)

Ah, Championship Manager.  I've only got 97/98 and 99/00.  My friend has the newest one in all its addictive bug-ridden glory, but my PC is too long in the tooth to handle it.


----------



## mac1 (Sep 29, 2003)

I've started playing Shenmue II again (on the X-Box). It is the sequel to the Dreamcast RPG Shenmue that is basically a life inside a computer game. You have to go out, get a job, learn martial arts, pay for accomodation etc. I know, I know, doesn't sound too interesting but it is strangely addictive. There's obviously a lot more too it than that as well, including the classic go to Hong-Kong to avenge your father's death subplot. Great Stuff!


----------



## Twelve (Sep 29, 2003)

Shenmue? Oh yeah, that game where the main character always says, "I see..."

I'm currenly playing a future legend called "Final Fantasy Tactics Advance"

Talk about addiction? I haven't gotten so immersed in a video game since I was a little boy....


12


----------



## aftermath (Oct 6, 2003)

RPG's, FPT/TPS and RTS in that oder are the way things are. FF1,3,4,5,7,8 are great! 2 sucked out bad though. As for Zelda, it sucks. The limited weapons and magic just get horribly annoying. The story is horrible (And I know that FF1 had no real story). Legned of Dragoon. Tales of Phantasia. Chrono Trigger. Zrok. Almsot any D&D based RPG. These are good ones. I suffer from being too young to have experince most of the early ones, because I was 7 when the Snes came out. But, God I Hate Zelda. And Gamecube! the only reason anyone should even look at that console is to see FF crystal chronicles. Which SUCKS!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 6, 2003)

Uh-oh! Someone dissed Zelda...


----------



## mac1 (Oct 31, 2003)

I said:
			
		

> Uh-oh! Someone dissed Zelda...


LOL! Holding back urges to take a Master Sword to someone! LOL!


----------



## mac1 (Oct 31, 2003)

Besides, are you suggesting someone here might have a slightly unhealthy obsession? LOL!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 31, 2003)

Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> Besides, are you suggesting someone here might have a slightly unhealthy obsession? LOL!


It's been my observation that one isn't healthy unless they have one "slightly unhealthy obssession".


----------



## mac1 (Oct 31, 2003)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> It's been my observation that one isn't healthy unless they have one "slightly unhealthy obssession".


Well I have many! Does that make me really healthy, or just plain obsessive - LOL?!?!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 31, 2003)

Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> Well I have many! Does that make me really healthy, or just plain obsessive - LOL?!?!


Healthily obsessive, I think.


----------

